# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  politika ne shkollen naim frasheri

## metiiii

politika futet edhe ne shkoll disa njerez te paguar nga EDI :qetesi: RAMA prishin oret e msimit duke bere muzik dhe mesazhe promocionale na i kan mbush te gjitha klasat me fletushka te kuqe

----------


## YlliRiaN

*E po nuk eshte hera e pare qe partite politike nderhyne ne shkolla
Mendoje qe per kete gje duhet qe pergjegjesine ta mbaj i pari Drejtori i shkolles pasi ai nuk duhet qe te lejoje  nje gje te tille ne shkollen e tij pasi dihet mire se shkollat duhet te jene sa me large Politikes*

----------


## metiiii

drejtori donte ti largonte por ato nuk pranonin te largoheshin se thoshin se kemi marr lejen e kryetarit te bashkis qe eshte  vangjush dago biles erdhi edhe policia po ato prap nuk largoheshin

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Nga Durrsi qenke ti re ?

----------

